# [OT] Gentoo Logo ?

## cyruskoenig

Ich möchte gern ein paar Gentoo-Grafiken erstellen. Woher kann ich das Gentoo-Logo beziehen ?

Danke,

Marc.

----------

## ian!

Hab' da mal was dahin gestellt: http://213.146.113.231/download/gentoo/pics/gblend.png (1.1 MB)

----------

## cyruskoenig

prima  :Smile:  und danke.

marc.

----------

## tacki

hmm, is euch schon aufgefallen dass sich in dem 'g' was spiegelt? ich frag mich nur, was das sein soll? vielleicht ne strasse? macht das sinn?

----------

## Physaro

Also das in der mitte ist uaf jedenfall ein gesicht von einem lächelnden jungen.

und wenn man links davon schaut, sieht man an der schrägen kante nochmla das gesicht aber seeeeeeehr in die länger verzertt,

also ich denke mal da wurde das g grerendert und hinter der kamera war dann halt noch der kopf

Mfg

Physaro

----------

## ian!

Sehr interessant, was da alles drin gesehen wird.

 *Physaro wrote:*   

> Also das in der mitte ist uaf jedenfall ein gesicht von einem lächelnden jungen.

 

Mit einem Auge?

 *Physaro wrote:*   

> und wenn man links davon schaut, sieht man an der schrägen kante nochmla das gesicht aber seeeeeeehr in die länger verzertt,
> 
> also ich denke mal da wurde das g grerendert und hinter der kamera war dann halt noch der kopf

 

Das kann nicht sein. Die Reflektion kommt von schräg unterhalb des Logos.

Ich denke, dass die Reflektion von einem Landscape kommt. Die Ausrichtung der Objekte muss dann wie folgt gewesen sein:

```

       \            D <- Kamera

        \ 

   -Logo-

__________

--Landscape--

```

Das würde auch erklären, warum oberhalb der Öffnung des g-Logos die Reflektion des darunterliegenden Objektes auftritt. Das Logo muss jedenfalls schräg (~45° Winkel) zum darunterliegenden Objekt gestanden haben.

Jedenfalls kann das Objekt nicht _hinter_ der Kamera gelegen haben, da sonst keine Reflektionen ab 50% der Rundungen am Logo hin zur Unterseite entstehen würden.

[...]

Vielleicht sollte man drobbins einfach mal fragen. AFAIK hat er das Logo gerendert.

ian!

----------

## beejay

Ich kann mit der Landschaft nur zustimmen. drobbins kommt aus New-Mexico - die Landschaft im G passt da wie die Faust aufs Auge.

----------

## Marlo

hmmja,

bei dem Jungen müßte es sich um einen Terminator Class 3 handeln; verbesserte Version. Das Bild unten könnte auch auch von der Küste stammen. Hä,hä, Land zwischen den Meeren? Oder Land nach Tequilla ?

Schön Dank nochmal, habs mir auch gleich runtergeladen.

Ma

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich einen so alten Thread hochhole, aber ich habe keinen aktuelleren zu dem Thema gefunden.

Gentoo ist eine Linux-Distribution, also Open Source, oder? Und das Besondere an gentoo, das benutergerechte Kompilieren ist nur durch Open Source überhaupt erst möglich. Aber: Auf dem gentoo-Logo ist ein Copyright. So, dass bei wikipedia das z. Z. eingetragene Logo voraussichtlich bald wieder rausgenommen werden muss.

Da läuft doch was schief. Das sollte doch nicht so sein, oder?

----------

## hoschi

-> Steht das klipp und klar:)

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/name-logo.xml

Warum das Logo jetzt nicht unter der GPL steht wird da sogar mehr oder weniger aufgezeigt, man will z.B. verhindern das Firmen auf ihre Produkte ein übergroßes G-Logo drucken, also einen falschen Eindruck erwecken können etc.

Die Distrubition ist Gentoo selbst:

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/contract.xml

Ach ja, die GPL ist auch nur eine Lizenz die das Copyright regelt, und das Copyright in einem für kapitalische "amerikanische" (jaja, kommunismus gelle...) Verhältnisse merkwürdige verändert, hin zu einem Copyleft.

Hoffe das stimmt so, bin kein Rechtsverdreher

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Die Distrubition ist Gentoo selbst:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/contract.xml

 Ich steh wohl auf dem Schlauch: Was willst Du damit sagen?

Ich verstehe die Argumente für den Schutz des Logos. Aber wie sieht das aus? Da haben wir zwei große Open Source-Projekte und das eine kann das andere nicht richtig einbeziehen wegen Copyright-Problemen. Das ist doch gerade dem zuwider, was Open Source ausmacht. Stört sich denn sonst niemand daran?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Die Distrubition ist Gentoo selbst:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/contract.xml Ich steh wohl auf dem Schlauch: Was willst Du damit sagen?

 

Naja, du sagtest "Gentoo ist eine Linux-Distribution, also Open Source, oder?" und hoschi meine mit seiner Antwort, dass Gentoo weder GPL noch Open Source sondern Primär einfach einmal Gentoo ist.

Du kannst z.B. auch eine (fast vollständige) Closedsource Distribution basteln. Man nehme den Linux Kernel (welcher natürlich (weil unter GPL stehend) auch als Sourcecode auf der Distribution enthalten sein muss. Weiterhin machst du alle selbst vorgenommenen Aenderungen im Kernel ebenfalls via Sourcecode verfügbar) Dann überlegt man sich ein Konzept wie die Distribution gebootet werden soll, wie man damit arbeiten soll, wie Geräte (Devices) angesprochen werden sollen etc. Hat man all das getan, programmiert man sich (z.B. in Assembler) von Grund auf alle benötigten Tools neu.

Nun kannst du das ding als closed source vertreiben und glücklich werden damit.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich verstehe die Argumente für den Schutz des Logos. Aber wie sieht das aus? Da haben wir zwei große Open Source-Projekte und das eine kann das andere nicht richtig einbeziehen wegen Copyright-Problemen. Das ist doch gerade dem zuwider, was Open Source ausmacht. Stört sich denn sonst niemand daran?

 

Nein, ich nicht. Weil ich gar kein Problem darin sehe. Die "Gentoo Name and Logo Usage Guidelines" zeigen doch ganz klar wann,wie und wo man das Logo benutzen darf. 

Jetzt ist es aber so, dass in der Wickipedia Diskussion jeder zweite was von (... aber ich bin hierzu kein Experte) etc. labert. Nun, dann sollten diese einfach den Mund halten oder sich informieren.

Wenn ich nicht 100% wüsste ob das Ding nun eingesetzt werden kann oder nicht, dann würde ich mich einfach an den Rat in der "Guideline" halten. Da steht nähmlich:

 *Quote:*   

> If you have any questions about these guidelines, please contact Gentoo Foundation, Inc..

 

Also, man gehe auf die Guidelines Seite, klicke auf den dortigen Link, schreibe eine kurze Mail und erkläre dass man von Wickipedia DE ist und nicht wisse ob man das Logo verwenden darf und warte dann auf Antwort.

 *Quote:*   

> Da läuft doch was schief. Das sollte doch nicht so sein, oder?

 

Ueberhaupt nicht. Wahrscheinlich hat die Gentoo Foundation bereits Probleme mit der Verwendung des Logos gehabt und möchte sich für die Zukunft einfach schützen. Ausserdem...

Nur weil etwas auf Papier (oder in diesem Fall auf dem Monitor) steht, heisst es nicht, dass dies für alle Ewigkeit und unter allen Umständen so ist. Die Regeln sind einfach nur dafür gedacht, dass nicht irgendwer kommt, eine neue Sahnemarke auf den Markt wirft, das Gentoo Logo drauf pappt und nachher sagt. Ach, ich dachte ich darf das...

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Naja, du sagtest "Gentoo ist eine Linux-Distribution, also Open Source, oder?" und hoschi meine mit seiner Antwort, dass Gentoo weder GPL noch Open Source sondern Primär einfach einmal Gentoo ist.
> 
> Du kannst z.B. auch eine (fast vollständige) Closedsource Distribution basteln. Man nehme den Linux Kernel (welcher natürlich (weil unter GPL stehend) auch als Sourcecode auf der Distribution enthalten sein muss. Weiterhin machst du alle selbst vorgenommenen Aenderungen im Kernel ebenfalls via Sourcecode verfügbar) Dann überlegt man sich ein Konzept wie die Distribution gebootet werden soll, wie man damit arbeiten soll, wie Geräte (Devices) angesprochen werden sollen etc. Hat man all das getan, programmiert man sich (z.B. in Assembler) von Grund auf alle benötigten Tools neu.
> 
> Nun kannst du das ding als closed source vertreiben und glücklich werden damit.

 Ah, verstehe... Gentoo ist zwar Open Source, aber das ist es nicht automatisch, weil es eine Linux-Distribution ist, sondern weil es von der Projektleitung so festgesetzt wurde.

 *Quote:*   

> Nein, ich nicht. Weil ich gar kein Problem darin sehe. Die "Gentoo Name and Logo Usage Guidelines" zeigen doch ganz klar wann,wie und wo man das Logo benutzen darf. 
> 
> Jetzt ist es aber so, dass in der Wickipedia Diskussion jeder zweite was von (... aber ich bin hierzu kein Experte) etc. labert. Nun, dann sollten diese einfach den Mund halten oder sich informieren.
> 
> Wenn ich nicht 100% wüsste ob das Ding nun eingesetzt werden kann oder nicht, dann würde ich mich einfach an den Rat in der "Guideline" halten. Da steht nähmlich:
> ...

 Das wurde gemacht (nicht von mir). Die Mail wurde aber nicht beantwortet.

Die Gründe für den Schutz des Logos sind mir bekannt, trotzdem bleibt das Problem ungelöst. Nunja, ich werde weiter nach einer Lösung suchen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Ah, verstehe... Gentoo ist zwar Open Source, aber das ist es nicht automatisch, weil es eine Linux-Distribution ist, sondern weil es von der Projektleitung so festgesetzt wurde.

 

Genau!  :Smile: 

Debian ist z.B. so eine 100% Opensource Distribution. Dies, weil sich die Entwickler darauf geeinigt haben NUR Opensource Paket anzubieten. Das bedeutet allerdings, dass gewisse Pakete nicht über die Distribution erhältlich sind sondern nur z.B. vom Hersteller selber oder man muss sie z.B. mittels rpm2deb selber umwandeln.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Also, man gehe auf die Guidelines Seite, klicke auf den dortigen Link, schreibe eine kurze Mail und erkläre dass man von Wickipedia DE ist und nicht wisse ob man das Logo verwenden darf und warte dann auf Antwort. Das wurde gemacht (nicht von mir). Die Mail wurde aber nicht beantwortet.
> 
> Die Gründe für den Schutz des Logos sind mir bekannt, trotzdem bleibt das Problem ungelöst. Nunja, ich werde weiter nach einer Lösung suchen.

 

Nun, ich empfehle einfach hartnäckig zu bleiben.  :Smile:  Einaml pro Woche mailen und plötzlich meldet sich wer  :Smile: 

Lies dir mal die deutsche Gentoo Newsletter vom 17.1.2005 durch. Dort wird meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls seht gut erläutert wo das G Logo NICHT benutzt werden darf:

http://www.gentoo.org/news/de/gwn/20050117-newsletter.xml

Also anhand dessen, was ich bisher gelesen habe, behaupte ich jetzt, dass Wickipedia das Logo weiterhin einbinden darf. Ev. muessen Sie einfach das SVG Logo durch das gerenderte auswechseln. Aber sonst sehe ich keine Probleme (wobei das nix heissen soll!)

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## sirro

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Also anhand dessen, was ich bisher gelesen habe, behaupte ich jetzt, dass Wickipedia das Logo weiterhin einbinden darf.

 

Aber nicht in der deutschen. Dort wird maximale Freiheit des Inhalts gefordert. Das heisst, dass das Gentoo-Logo dort nicht veroeffentlicht werden darf, da die kommerzielle Nutzung durch die Guidelines eingeschraenkt wird.

Ob man das gut findet oder nicht ist eine andere Sache...

----------

## Sonic Lux

ian! kannst du nochmal das bild auf deinen server packen, eben ging der Link nicht mehr.

ich möchte auch einmal die Spieglungen sehen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ian!

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> ian! kannst du nochmal das bild auf deinen server packen, eben ging der Link nicht mehr.
> 
> ich möchte auch einmal die Spieglungen sehen 

 

http://download.iansview.com/gentoo/artwork/drobbins/gblend.png

----------

## Sonic Lux

danke!

----------

## hoschi

Zur Frage was Gentoo ist:

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo is and will remain Free Software
> 
> We will release our contributions to Gentoo as free software, metadata or documentation, under the GNU General Public License version 2 (or later, at our discretion) or the Creative Commons - Attribution / Share Alike version 2 (or later, at our discretion). Any external contributions to Gentoo (in the form of freely-distributable sources, binaries, metadata or documentation) may be incorporated into Gentoo provided that we are legally entitled to do so. However, Gentoo will never depend upon a piece of software or metadata unless it conforms to the GNU General Public License, the GNU Lesser General Public License, the Creative Commons - Attribution/Share Alike or some other license approved by the Open Source Initiative (OSI). 

 

Gentoo steht also unter GPL2 oder höher! Genauso wie Debian wird Gentoo niemals von Closed-Source abhängen, das Core-System wird immer Open-Source sein bzw. genau so wie bei Debian soll das werden.

Gentoo hat nun genaue Regeln für die Verwendung des Gentoo-Logos aufgestellt, weil es eben scheinbar "Vorfälle" gab.

----------

## Sonic Lux

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo hat nun genaue Regeln für die Verwendung des Gentoo-Logos aufgestellt, weil es eben scheinbar "Vorfälle" gab.

 

Und wo kann man die nachlesen ?

----------

## hoschi

Die Vorfälle? Ich weiß doch nicht was passiert ist  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sonic Lux

Nein die neuen Regeln   :Cool: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Nein die neuen Regeln  

 

Thread lesen?

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/name-logo.xml

Du gehörst sicher zu der Sorte Surfer, die immer gleich ins Forum gehen, und nie wieder danach die Website besuchen, sonst hättest du das in den News gesehen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sonic Lux

bin gewohnt das die News im Forum steht   :Embarassed: 

(andere Foren)

Ansonsten geh ich eigentlich ab und zu auf die "Homesite"

Aber trotzdem danke   :Cool:   :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

erwischt   :Mr. Green: 

bitte  :Wink: 

----------

